# Facial prosthetics question.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in the process of making a full body werewolf costume. I've sculpted some of the upper body using spandex type shirt and pants, with musculature carved out of styrofoam and adhered to the spandex shirt with liquid latex. I'll be adding lower body details the same way with the pants, and adding ski stilts for the feet. My question is about facial prosthetics, and how to create a prosthetic that will allow movement. I tried making them out of a rigid material, but the weight was a big problem, and didn't allow the props to adhere to my face, so I'm looking to make them out of latex. I've never resorted to latex before, and am nervous about this sculpt. Anyone with latex sculpting advise would be helpful, and any advise about the costume in general would be greatly appreciated. This is my first full body costume, and I want it to be epic, as I'm the central character for the zoo haunt, and I have to be ultra scary!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Unless you're dead set on creating the entire costume yourself, I would look into purchasing a foam latex prosthetic. The material itself is lightweight and flexible and can easily be applied with spirit gum or Prosaide (Prosaide is best imo.)

A Google search for Wolf Prosthetic will bring up several results for your consideration.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And if you are dead set on sculpting your own, you might still find some inspiration as to where to start by looking at available prosthetics. There are some pretty cool looking ones here:

https://www.mostlydead.com/collections/foam-latex-prosthetic-appliance-masks?page=2

There is an article here on making foam latex prosthetics that might be useful:

http://www.propsandmakeup.com/foam_latex_prosthetic_appliance_how_to.htm


----------

